# XP installieren ohne CD



## ajdani (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem: Ich habe einen alten Laptop, ohne CD Laufwerk, mit Diskettenlaufwerk.
Da ich ihn gerne verwenden möchte, muss ich ihn ja formatieren...

So habe ich mir einen 2,5" -> IDE Adapter für die Festplatte gekauft - um dann, von meinem Computer aus, mit CD, das Windows auf die Laptop Festplatte zu installieren.
Alles gut gegangen, nachher kam ich am PC ins Windows, konnte alles tun, nun, in den Laptop wieder eingebaut - nicht viel geht.

Er bootet zwar, dann sagt er aber, durch mögliche Hard- oder Softwareveränderungen soll ich auswählen, ob er normal starten soll, oder im abgesicherten Modus.
Egal was ich auswähle, er startet dann nicht.

Kann es sein, dass die Treiber teilweise schon installiert werden und es deswegen nicht geht?

Nun, hab ich gelesen, von der Festplatte aus installieren, mit CD, bzw. i386/ Ordner auf die Festplatte ziehen, und von dort aus starten.

Kann mir da jemand eine genaue Anleitung geben?

Ich würde es nun so machen:
Festplatte in PC einbauen - CD rein - i386/ Ordner auf Festplatte kopieren - Windows CD einlegen - Installation beginnen - dann wenn neustart ist, HDD ausbauen - in laptop einbauen - die installation geht weiter, dann fragt er mich von wo die dateien, dann wähle ich aus C:/i386/ in dem "Durchsuchen" dings...

Passt der Ansatz, oder gehört es komplett anders?

Würde mich über eine Anleitung freuen!

MfG Dani


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

XP auf Rechner A installieren und dann die HDD in Rechner B einbauen, klappt nur wenn beide Rechner die gleiche Hardware haben.
Ansonsten kann (und wird es in den meisten Fällen) zu Komplikationen führen.


> Ich würde es nun so machen:
> Festplatte in PC einbauen - CD rein - i386/ Ordner auf Festplatte kopieren - Windows CD einlegen - Installation beginnen - dann wenn neustart ist, HDD ausbauen - in laptop einbauen - die installation geht weiter, dann fragt er mich von wo die dateien, dann wähle ich aus C:/i386/ in dem "Durchsuchen" dings...


Dann darf die Installation aber noch nicht bis zur Hardware-Erkennung gekommen sein.

Alternativ kannst Du die HDD auch in mehrere Partitionen (min. 2) aufteilen.
Auf die 2. Partition kopierst Du dann den i386 Ordner.
Nun besorgst Du Dir noch die Setup-Bootdisketten (sind glaube ich 6 Stück) und startest die Installation von Diskette.
Ich habe es jetzt aber nicht im Kopf ob die Installationsdateien automatisch gefunden werden, oder ob Du die Quelle (i386) angeben musst.
Nach den Disketten musst Du mal googeln..... irgendwo auf der Seite von Microsoft kann man sie sich runterladen.

Gruss r Dau


----------



## ajdani (29. Dezember 2006)

Danke, wollte gerade die HDD einbauen, doch jetzt ist sie nicht erkannt worden, aber jetzt hab ich kein Gefühl das noch zu Ende zu bringen, deshalb werde ich das morgen angehen.

Danke für die Anleitung!


----------

